# Would love to post pictures but....



## gavroche (10 Dec 2013)

.... could someone give me a step by step breakdown of how to post pictures please? I use photo buckets and so far, fail to post anything. Help!


----------



## Glow worm (10 Dec 2013)

Save the pic to your computer, but make sure you remember where- make sure it's under 2mb and click the 'upload a file' button located below where you post. Then use 'browse' in the little window that pops up to locate the pic where you saved it on the computer and it should upload. (it won't work if the picture file is above 2mb) It will give the option of whether you want a thumb nail or full pic. You can play around with it before it posts though.


----------



## Shaun (10 Dec 2013)

These should help:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-post-a-picture-from-my-computer.90936/

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-post-a-picture-from-a-web-site.90938/

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Dec 2013)

Gavroche, if you are using photobucket it is simple.

Open the photo you want to share in Photobucket.

On the right is a box which says

Links to share this photo.

Select IMG....it is at the bottom of the box

SELECT ALL

COPY

Then open the text box in Cycle chat and press the text box and select PASTE.

Your photo will appear as a link. When you post it the photo will come up on the site. I hope this helps.






Steve


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2013)

Thank you. I will try it as soon as I get some decent photos to show. ( by "decent" I mean cycling related or scenery by the way.)


----------

